# Microsoft Word (word processing) software



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

I recently bought a new HP computer that has a trial version of Microsoft Word on it. It's going to be ending soon. I checked at local big-box stores and see that it's around $150 to buy the software (I don't know if it stays on forever, or if it only lasts a certain amount of time)---at that price, I didn't buy it. My operating system is Windows 7. Any ideas of a cheap way to get this software?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

I think I tried that openoffice with my old computer when that Microsoft Word subscription ended. I think the problem that I had with that was uploading documents in that openoffice; I think it wasn't in the correct format. Have you had any problems uploading documents from openoffice? Thinking back, I think it had a format issue, and also it had spacing and tab issues.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

I purchased Microsoft Office 97 Small Business Edition software this morning (it has various things on it, but I just want the Microsoft Word). Will that be compatible with my brand new computer (Windows 7 operating system)?


----------



## SubSailor (Feb 25, 2008)

if Microsoft Works came free with the computer i'd just use that.


----------



## FordRacer2007 (Nov 28, 2010)

I think you should give OpenOffice another try, they claim to be able to handle all of Microsoft Office's formats now. Any other little problems that you have can probably be solved by asking around the OpenOffice community.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. This used Microsoft Office 97 that I bought yesterday might be filled with viruses anyway, or it might give my new computer fits with compatability problems. Yes, I'll definitely give OpenOffice another try.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you know anyone in College, or a teacher with a .edu email, they can get Office 2k10 for around $70 through the microsoft great steals website.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually Open Office has its limitations. Especially in Linux when you need certain features that only MS Office offers. There is a reason that MS Office is the most chosen Office Suite over any other out there.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

proofer said:


> This used Microsoft Office 97 that I bought yesterday might be filled with viruses anyway.


If you purchased used cds, no way there are viruses.

DM


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

gregzoll said:


> If you know anyone in College, or a teacher with a .edu email, they can get Office 2k10 for around $70 through the microsoft great steals website.


are you a Goverment employee, or in the military? if so look up the *Microsoft Home Use Program* to see if you are eligible for a copy of Office 2010 for $10 ( yes, I said TEN BUCKS). Wish i was! I need it too


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> are you a Goverment employee, or in the military? if so look up the *Microsoft Home Use Program* to see if you are eligible for a copy of Office 2010 for $10 ( yes, I said TEN BUCKS). Wish i was! I need it too


Actually most businesses, which carry site licenses have this available to them.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I know that Mr. Chips. Students also get a discount on Microsoft Software products.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, I used to pick up the full MS Office for $10-20 a year thru the company I worked for - not Govt related
It was an agreement that was part of the site license


----------



## Handy Vinny (Jun 18, 2010)

proofer said:


> I recently bought a new HP computer that has a trial version of Microsoft Word on it. It's going to be ending soon. I checked at local big-box stores and see that it's around $150 to buy the software (I don't know if it stays on forever, or if it only lasts a certain amount of time)---at that price, I didn't buy it. My operating system is Windows 7. Any ideas of a cheap way to get this software?


Yes, try Google Documents (Google "Docs"). It's free, compatible, and just like MS Word.

Thank you.


----------



## alongston (Dec 20, 2010)

Use Open Office or Google Docs. Google Docs is very similar to word/excel also.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. I'll check into it.


----------



## Rhizando (Mar 18, 2011)

Open Office!


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

The OP mentions a problem with compatibility when "uploading documents."

Open Office can read and write MS formats. When you save a document you need to change the file type on the save dialog box. So you go file save, and then you change the type to MS Word, instead of the default open office format.

But -- in my experience, with Open Office you can read the content, but the formatting won't match. Not a big deal if you just want to know what the memo says, but if you're trying to collaborate on a document and you're sending edits back and forth it's not so good.


----------

